# First CIDR help, Nigerian Dwarf doe



## feathernfiber (Nov 27, 2013)

I received my order of 2 single CIDR inserts with 1 applicator (and PG600) from Pipestone Vet Supply today. I have 2 does and a borrowed buck from 3 hours away .
  The oldest doe (18 mo) is the one to be bred. She's never cycled, not even with the buck, who has been here 2 weeks.  
   I inserted the CIDR with the insertion gun, and a lot of lube. It remains sticking out a little, about 1/4 inch.  I removed the buck from her, so he wouldn't play with it. The other doe is still with her.
 My question is, is she safe with this hanging out a little?  She acts normal. She bled a tiny bit on the exterior of her vulva after insertion, but has been acting normal the rest of the day.
  I wobder if it can be forced out when she poopsby mistake?  And can she pull it herself if it annoys her? She settled down to sleep normally in her stall with it at dusk.


----------



## Jered Norris (Nov 29, 2013)

I would wait a bit check on her daily and look for any unusual behavior if she doesn't change much it will probably be safe to stick her in and let her hang around


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 4, 2013)

Make sure it does not fall out. Keep her out of the bucks pen until you remove the CIDR.
I have not had a problem with inserting them. Is this a dwarf breed???


----------

